# JF's Art and Stuff



## Jesusfreakette (Mar 28, 2014)

Hello there  Welcome to JF's Art Page, AKA, Watch Me Get Better!

I am looking to draw art! Just art! Throw me a challenge! I'll come up with my own stuff to practice if you don't give me anything, but it's way more fun to draw for you 

Feel free to offer me a challenge on characters, although I tend to shy away from doing realistic people, cause I get enough of that in my regular art training 

I don't just like to be given a character sheet - I like to show them in an environment, communicating an idea, etc. My favorite game to play is One Picture One Sentence - communicate a story, scene, event, feeling, into one picture and one sentence 

I listed a few of my favorite mediums and styles. I will use whatever I have available, but you can request something like, "please don't do simple cartoons," or "could you include the text in the picture?" or something like that.

I might not follow character references or every detail you give me (largely cause I'm not always good enough to get all the details!), but if you're particularly wanting certain details, you can tell me and I'll see if I can include them 

Anyways, I like playing artist and I like playing it with y'all  So feel free to submit an idea! I might not reach everyone, but I'll play as as much as I can!

I do not always have access to adequate color materials, so I only take in so many requests for colored pieces.


Anyways, here are some examples:



Spoiler




































​

I am also considering taking in requests for short stories, introductions, etc., because I think these are fun and have much more experience communicating in the written word than with art! These could be storybook style or more dramatic pieces. If you would be interested, here is one intro I did for The Void Project a few months back:



Spoiler



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...rt-and-Stuff&p=2884517&viewfull=1#post2884517


----------



## kasane (Mar 28, 2014)

I love it! <3
Especially how you did the rain and dark gloomy background


----------



## Darumy (Mar 28, 2014)

Whoa, nice! @_@ I can imagine this going in a storybook or something.


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 28, 2014)

Lovely.. The mood is great. I also feel so bad for my voided villagers T_T I love seeing them on mainstreet
This would make an awesome etching.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 28, 2014)

SO.. AMAZIIIINNNNGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TTOTT♥♥


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks for the support guys!

I think what it's really lacking is a stronger use of white space... I haven't figured that out yet with pen and ink! I'm also not a fan of the rain blobs. Not really helping. But I do really like how the space around them is dark and scattered, and for the most part, I think I nailed the planes on the villagers and how they should look. I'm more positive to it now in the morning than when I went to sleep...

Anyone else have thoughts? I think I'll redo it cause it has potential! Or do something else, wherever the wind blows me


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 28, 2014)

Jesusfreakette said:


> Thanks for the support guys!
> 
> I think what it's really lacking is a stronger use of white space... I haven't figured that out yet with pen and ink! I'm also not a fan of the rain blobs. Not really helping. But I do really like how the space around them is dark and scattered, and for the most part, I think I nailed the planes on the villagers and how they should look. I'm more positive to it now in the morning than when I went to sleep...
> 
> Anyone else have thoughts? I think I'll redo it cause it has potential! Or do something else, wherever the wind blows me



In my opinion, I think otherwise
it is perfect the way it is♥

try and make one of Static♥
like, try to show the evil side of him using your ink


----------



## Joonbug (Mar 28, 2014)

I really like it, but I'm not sure about the rain splotches haha n.n' (Im not sure Im against them either though) But its really nice. I looked at it for a long time. It reminds me of the old winnie the pooh drawings (I hope that doesn't both you). I would genuinely love to see more, specifically about the lives of your villagers... God I really like this picture.

As for a comment the shading fades out above the umbrella, but its pretty dark on the side of the kangaroo. It makes sense with how you centered it, but personally I would recenter and make that difference less dramatic. /Still staring at this picture though/


----------



## KaptenK (Mar 28, 2014)

I love it <3 The shading is great and I love the perspective and atmosphere. If you would ever take request I'd have a very special one for you (I've been looking for a good artist that uses ink and you'd be perfect) so if you ever do please let me know c:

Again, amazing art :3


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Mar 28, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> I really like it, but I'm not sure about the rain splotches haha n.n' (Im not sure Im against them either though) But its really nice. I looked at it for a long time. It reminds me of the old winnie the pooh drawings (I hope that doesn't both you). I would genuinely love to see more, specifically about the lives of your villagers... God I really like this picture.
> 
> As for a comment the shading fades out above the umbrella, but its pretty dark on the side of the kangaroo. It makes sense with how you centered it, but personally I would recenter and make that difference less dramatic. /Still staring at this picture though/



Comparing my piece to EH Shepard? That's a major compliment!!

This was a rush piece. I kinda just wanted to see if I thought I could achieve an AC piece in pen and ink. I really think it seems promising, and I've already started a few more! I hope I can hash out those details, and avoid a few of the rougher mistakes I made in this one with more careful planning. I'm excited to see what the future brings 

UPDATE: I thought I'd add a few more  Again guys, really, y'all are so welcoming. It's such a safe community, and that's so nice!


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Mar 29, 2014)

Tossing some ideas about... I pretty much put all the info up there... But here it is again to make it easier to read...

I did a quick rehash of the eyes digitally... I think this shape is going to work a lot better... I think next time I'll try doing minimal lines and lots of white space. I'll probably refer to EH Shepard for reference  Or Pauline Baynes! Both of them are great at what they do.


Would anyone be interested in commissions while I'm practicing? Obviously I'd be learning as I go, but I'm really trying to learn how to put characters in a space and environment, as well as pen and ink. That's not the usual mayor/villager/lone character/sig sort of thing that usually goes on in commissions here... I'm doing a one-a-day challenge with art in order to improve, so I think having a regular source of commissions, rather than relying on random inspiration, could be really helpful!

Comments welcomed...


----------



## Joonbug (Mar 29, 2014)

Id love to commission you. Would you want to do more villager interactions like you have been?


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Mar 29, 2014)

Really anything that's in an environment! So, not floating in space or just with a brief shadow, but a little more depth. I want to learn harsher perspective, but I'm trying to handle the basics first, which is why I just did benches, a little beach, etc. KaptenK has me working on something inside a little bus stop. And I love the villagers which is why I've been doing them  Plus they're pretty simple! Very welcoming to a student  So basically... More than just a character concept, but a scene... Although all of it's good practice, honestly, that's just my target right now!


----------



## Joonbug (Mar 29, 2014)

I'd ask for one of one of my new villagers coming off the train or maybe while they are on it. Or coming out of the station. I have gotten Cherry, Genji, and Lopez from cycling towns, and they keep telling me about how they are sad that they didn't get to really know the last person, and how they hope they'll get friends this time. And Cherry talks/hints about how she is worried living on her own. I hope that you might get an idea from that? If not I hope I can throw in stuff from my first town. haha I read into my villagers too much


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Mar 29, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> I'd ask for one of one of my new villagers coming off the train or maybe while they are on it. Or coming out of the station. I have gotten Cherry, Genji, and Lopez from cycling towns, and they keep telling me about how they are sad that they didn't get to really know the last person, and how they hope they'll get friends this time. And Cherry talks/hints about how she is worried living on her own. I hope that you might get an idea from that? If not I hope I can throw in stuff from my first town. haha I read into my villagers too much



That is a completely precious idea! I'd love to try! Do you want a captioned text with it?


----------



## Joonbug (Mar 29, 2014)

Sure. :3 I love how it looks like a children's book with it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't know what you'll do with it so I don't have a caption myself haha


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Mar 29, 2014)

OH MY GOSH THE FEELSSSSS

the feels man


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Mar 29, 2014)

No worries  I've already got ideas! 

Since I haven't done a lot of these, I'm not sure how long it will take me, so I'll just let you know when it's done!


----------



## Joonbug (Mar 29, 2014)

Sure. Tell me if you want anything in return, hun :3


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Mar 29, 2014)

Nah, for now, I'm in it for the art 

(And thanks mewmew!!)


----------



## ~Mae~ (Mar 29, 2014)

hmm... could I please commission you?

I'm not sure about ideas really, but my villagers get really worried when someone is in boxes and haven't decided where to go yet... I guess that sort of links in with the no more voided villagers idea? Sakura's residents are in my sig (text) 

- - - Post Merge - - -

yeah, Marshal got super worried about Apple c:


----------



## Kiikay (Mar 29, 2014)

(„◕ ⋏ ◕„) So nice, jelly of your talent asldkjalsdasd. I want to commission from you ;A;


----------



## Momonoki (Mar 29, 2014)

I can't stress how amazing your art is.


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks for y'all's support so much! Learning how to do art is fun, but learning how to do art around other people is waaaaay better  Since I've received so much feedback, I'l change the thread to an official commissions page!

MayorMae, I can go ahead and add you even though I said I'll only be doing two at a time. Kiikay, I'll post when I'm doing commissions and let you know once I'm finished with the others, okay?

Again, thank you guys


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 29, 2014)

Your art is truly amazing! I've always loved pen and ink artwork <3
I'll be lurking for an open slot :3


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 29, 2014)

Could you do one of Tiffany and Stitches? I don't care what they're saying.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait, could I use the no more voided villagers for my cycling thread?


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Mar 29, 2014)

I'd love for you to put my picture on your cycling thread (with credit)!  I can try to upload pictures that have a signature later, if you'd prefer credit within the image.

(I'm nearly done with KaptenK's image, I'll post it before the end of tonight  )


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Mar 30, 2014)

Finished KaptenK's commission, and I'm moving on to Joonbug's! I might not be able to get it done tomorrow due to homework, but likely by Monday I'll have it finished. Hooray!


----------



## KaptenK (Mar 30, 2014)

Thought I'd comment here too as thanks (I know I've been PM-bombing you with "Thank you"s) xD

I really do love how it came out and it really was exactly what I hoped for (if not better). I also love the other new stuff you put up and I'll be checking in on this thread for updates. You are awesome <3


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 30, 2014)

wow this is amazing!! it truly fits the story!!!

I-I really want a drawing, too!! I will stalk this thread forever!!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 30, 2014)

Ahhh your art is so amazing omg I can't wait til you have spots open and I'll definitely commission you : D I love how your drawings have little back stories/descriptions c:


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Mar 30, 2014)

Finished Joonbug's commission  It was fun, but I think I have a lot to learn about landscaping! But still, I think I'm already improving 

1 slot is open! First to ask here gets it


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 30, 2014)

I'd like one please :3


----------



## mob (Mar 30, 2014)

is a spot still open? o:


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Mar 30, 2014)

rayquaza128 said:


> I'd like one please :3



Rayquaza gets the spot  No worries to everyone else, I filter through these pretty fast (although I might take a little bit longer, now that the weekend is over!)

What would you like, Rayquaza?


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 30, 2014)

Jesusfreakette said:


> Rayquaza gets the spot  No worries to everyone else, I filter through these pretty fast (although I might take a little bit longer, now that the weekend is over!)
> 
> What would you like, Rayquaza?



Yay 
It needs to be something in a lot of detail doesn't it? I'm not sure what quote I want but I'd like Fuchsia and Rooney sitting under a tree together ^^ or if you can think of a better scene, I'd love to hear it :3


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Mar 30, 2014)

rayquaza128 said:


> Yay
> It needs to be something in a lot of detail doesn't it? I'm not sure what quote I want but I'd like Fuchsia and Rooney sitting under a tree together ^^ or if you can think of a better scene, I'd love to hear it :3



No, that sounds great  And lots of detail isn't necessary. Just something where they're not floating in space - but I can imagine that up if needed  Under a tree sounds precious! I've been wanting to practice the AC trees, so it's perfect!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 30, 2014)

Jesusfreakette said:


> No, that sounds great  And lots of detail isn't necessary. Just something where they're not floating in space - but I can imagine that up if needed  Under a tree sounds precious! I've been wanting to practice the AC trees, so it's perfect!



Oh great! I can't wait to see it. ^^ How much would it cost for the commission?


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Mar 30, 2014)

rayquaza128 said:


> Oh great! I can't wait to see it. ^^ How much would it cost for the commission?



Nothing! I'm in it for the practice


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 30, 2014)

Jesusfreakette said:


> Nothing! I'm in it for the practice



Oh sweet! Thank you x3


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Mar 30, 2014)

First to ask gets the spot


----------



## pengutango (Mar 30, 2014)

Me!  (will add more in a sec)

*EDIT TO ADD: *Your stuff is cool and it's definitely unique. Anyway, I'd like it to be of my mayor reading a letter from Peanut with Drago by her side. They're both sad as both Peanut and Drago were in Noveria from the beginning and they were all best friends.

Side note, I hope to get Peanut back someday. Ugh, I miss that pink squirrel. T.T

EDIT #2: Forgot a ref pic of my mayor... XD


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Mar 30, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Me!  (will add more in a sec)
> 
> *EDIT TO ADD: *Your stuff is cool and it's definitely unique. Anyway, I'd like it to be of my mayor reading a letter from Peanut with Drago by her side. They're both sad as both Peanut and Drago were in Noveria from the beginning and they were all best friends.
> 
> ...



A very fun picture! I think I've already got a layout in mind 

I'll take a few more days to finish commissions when it's not the weekend. It varies from week to week, so I'm not sure exactly when I'll get it done! But hopefully soon


----------



## NaraFlower (Mar 31, 2014)

Omg! I can't wait till you have a open spot. You are so talented.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 31, 2014)

ahh I missed it! ;O;
I'm gonna have to wake up at 6am to get a spot!! >:U


----------



## DaCoSim (Mar 31, 2014)

These are amazing! Reminds me of OLD original Winnie the Pooh illustrations from the original books.


----------



## pengutango (Mar 31, 2014)

Jesusfreakette said:


> A very fun picture! I think I've already got a layout in mind
> 
> I'll take a few more days to finish commissions when it's not the weekend. It varies from week to week, so I'm not sure exactly when I'll get it done! But hopefully soon



No rush, but thanks for the heads up.  Can't wait to see the final result!


----------



## ~Mae~ (Mar 31, 2014)

oh my god that is the cutest thing in the world thank you so much <3333333333


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 2, 2014)

Hey guys! So I'm still working on the pen and ink commissions. I'm finished with Rayquaza's pencil sequence, and I just have to finish off the ink. Penguin's design is giving me trouble, but I think I've figured it out.

I got the chance to do a color piece via the computer earlier today. I was wondering if anyone could give me some tips/thoughts, and if anyone would be interested in a commission of this nature? Color is... not where my skills are, so I've been trying to practice that separately, too. But would anyone be interested in me practicing it on these designs?


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 2, 2014)

Jesusfreakette said:


> Hey guys! So I'm still working on the pen and ink commissions. I'm finished with Rayquaza's pencil sequence, and I just have to finish off the ink. Penguin's design is giving me trouble, but I think I've figured it out.
> 
> I got the chance to do a color piece via the computer earlier today. I was wondering if anyone could give me some tips/thoughts, and if anyone would be interested in a commission of this nature? Color is... not where my skills are, so I've been trying to practice that separately, too. But would anyone be interested in me practicing it on these designs?


OMG PLEASE DO STITCHES AND TIFFANY PLEAASSEEEEEE NDJFKBRCG


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 2, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> OMG PLEASE DO STITCHES AND TIFFANY PLEAASSEEEEEE NDJFKBRCG



Lolz! Ha! Okay! I'll add it to my ghost list! Anything in particular besides just the concept of those two?


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 3, 2014)

Jesusfreakette said:


> Lolz! Ha! Okay! I'll add it to my ghost list! Anything in particular besides just the concept of those two?


Not really, unless you make some dark backstory for Tiffany about how she lived on the streets


----------



## Kildor (Apr 3, 2014)

These are amazing. You should be an artist for Enid Blyton's storybooks or Tim Burton's films. I love your art style c:

And may I request for you to do Octavian and Fang? Octavian and Fang were buddies in my town, but unfortunately,  Octavian had to go. Which broke Fang's heart. Octavian once told me to get Fang, so that he could ask Fang to take care if me once he leaves. I was deeply touched.


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 3, 2014)

Thank you guys  I'm hoping to crank out some work this weekend! (But we'll say what my life says in response  )


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 3, 2014)

I absolutely love your coloured Together Town pic x3
(I love Walt so much) <3


----------



## averylee97 (Apr 3, 2014)

Would you do my mayor and Rosie? I don't mind what, I just enjoy your art! 



Spoiler: Here's my mayor and Rosie:


----------



## MayorAlex (Apr 3, 2014)

I think pietro would be kind of interesting, he tends to fit right into a kind of dark eerie feel.  I love your art style though, very nice!!  Do you plan on pursuing a career in illistration or somthing like that?


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 3, 2014)

MayorAlex said:


> I think pietro would be kind of interesting, he tends to fit right into a kind of dark eerie feel.  I love your art style though, very nice!!  Do you plan on pursuing a career in illistration or somthing like that?



I'm actually working on a piece with Pietro! He just moved into my town from the void so I felt inspired. 

I actually have just recently decided to pursue a career in the art field. That's why I'm trying to practice different methods and consistently draw, including with commission for other people, so I'll be better prepared for a career like that  It's scary because I have no education in it! But it's exciting because it's quite the adventure, since I have no idea what's going to happen, and that's usually how adventures go

(Rayquaza I just finished your piece! I'm just waiting for the ink to dry  )

(Edit: Oh! And thank you Averylee! I'll add you!)


----------



## averylee97 (Apr 3, 2014)

Jesusfreakette said:


> (Edit: Oh! And thank you Averylee! I'll add you!)



Thanks! I'm looking forward to it! You are a very talented artist!


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 4, 2014)

Added Rayquaza's piece and a color image I was testing. I'd like to try a similar composition to the color piece in ink, but time might not allow it for a while, ho hum.


----------



## NaraFlower (Apr 4, 2014)

Can you draw my mayor and Gaston saying goodbye? I kind of miss him, he was one of my original villagers and was the last to leave.
Click here for mayor ref

Thank you~


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 4, 2014)

I've added you  Gaston is such a cute funny little villager!


----------



## NaraFlower (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 4, 2014)

owh my gawd the color is so cutee!!♥


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 4, 2014)

Got some pencils done today  They're just sketches, but they'd be fun to do more work on. I might have time to work on the ink commissions, too! We'll see


----------



## NaraFlower (Apr 4, 2014)

Stitches is so cute!


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 6, 2014)

Okay, I've added some of the colored cartoons I was working on this weekend. Sorry I didn't get much done on the pen and inks! I had to work really hard on something else, so I just doodled a ton of villager to help me chill 

If someone would like to see any colored cartoons of other villagers, let me know and I can try to put them up! One day. Maybe. We'll see.


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 7, 2014)

Did you do Tiffany and Stitches? I hate to sound impatient, but I will be gone for the majority of this week. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Whoops, I just saw it! Sorry. Thank you so much!


----------



## ~Mae~ (Apr 7, 2014)

waah d'you have another ghost slot? I just had an idea >.<


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 7, 2014)

Haha, tell me your idea anyway! Maybe I'll be inspired


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 7, 2014)

Can you do one of Drago, Julian, and Phoebe together? They're my favorite villagers. I think it'd be cool to have all the mythological creatures together. Surprise me!


----------



## ~Mae~ (Apr 7, 2014)

Well I've just finished cycling for Walker and he's moving back in soon and I am just so happy and if i could i would just hug and hug ad hug him forever once he moves back, i don't know i just thought it seemed like a cute idea <3


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 7, 2014)

I can try to brainstorm for both of those. No guarantees, though!


----------



## ~Mae~ (Apr 7, 2014)

yay!


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 18, 2014)

Look!!! I did things!

(I bet you thought I was dead, didn't you?)

Nope! I'm here, surviving the grind, and I've been working! 















(Statistic, I did yours, but upon scanning it in, I realized it looked horrendous, so I'll be redoing it later  )






As you might be able to tell, I've been trying different styles! And materials! I really really want to try color more, but I just don't know how any of those materials work and they tend to take forever. I've also been doing charcoal and still lifes on mid-tone paper, but those are boring compared to Animal Crossing 

I also still really want to do commissions, but I'm very concerned about time. I just don't have any. Ever. Bother.

But as long as people are willing to wait forever, I can still try!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 18, 2014)

they all look AMAZING!!! I can tell that you're trying different styles too x3
The third one is my favourite <3 the last one is so adorable OMG!


----------



## Yundai (Apr 18, 2014)

omgg these are absolutely amazing :OO is it alright if i request one <3?


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 18, 2014)

Yundai said:


> omgg these are absolutely amazing :OO is it alright if i request one <3?



Ya girl! Go for it! Have a vision in mind?


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 18, 2014)

Hello~ You're art is really lovely the stories behind them is probably my favourite part c:

I have a small idea... So my town is mainly cats (and deers seem to have creeped their way in). So I was wondering if you'd do something of my two dreamies who don't have another of their own species to hang around (Marshal and Chief)


----------



## Yundai (Apr 18, 2014)

Jesusfreakette said:


> Ya girl! Go for it! Have a vision in mind?



yay ! i had francine back in the days but ended up giving her away perhaps you can draw my mayor and chrissy giving our farewells due to her getting a singing promotion and had to leave? or something like that >.<'?


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 18, 2014)

MindlessPatch said:


> Hello~ You're art is really lovely the stories behind them is probably my favourite part c:
> 
> I have a small idea... So my town is mainly cats (and deers seem to have creeped their way in). So I was wondering if you'd do something of my two dreamies who don't have another of their own species to hang around (Marshal and Chief)



Yes I can! That already sounds fun 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yundai said:


> yay ! i had francine back in the days but ended up giving her away perhaps you can draw my mayor and chrissy giving our farewells due to her getting a singing promotion and had to leave? or something like that >.<'?



Haha, yes, I can do that! That's a cute, less sad thing than most of the farewells


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 18, 2014)

Yay~ Thank you c: Glad you think it'll be fun ^^


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 18, 2014)

oh my god these are literally amazing and im going to cry bc theyre so preciOUS IM REALLY EMOTIONAL OH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DHJFGHGFHJGFJG

i totally have to get one in the future hjbfssd im so glad omggg i LOVE...


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 18, 2014)

MindlessPatch said:


> Yay~ Thank you c: Glad you think it'll be fun ^^



Okay, I already came up with some cute ideas! Would it be okay if I did this one less like an artsy illustration, and more like a Sunday Funny comic strip? I might still condense it into a single panel, but I have some cute ideas for a quick little 3-4 panel sequence!


----------



## Yundai (Apr 18, 2014)

yay <3 ty so much cant wait


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 18, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> oh my god these are literally amazing and im going to cry bc theyre so preciOUS IM REALLY EMOTIONAL OH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DHJFGHGFHJGFJG
> 
> i totally have to get one in the future hjbfssd im so glad omggg i LOVE...



Awwwwww! Thank you so much!!! You could even request a pencil sketch now, if you wanted, and when a slot opens up, I can finish it with ink!

I so much love doing art, and I am so grateful there is such a community here who's willing to celebrate the creative hearts of each other


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 18, 2014)

Jesusfreakette said:


> Awwwwww! Thank you so much!!! You could even request a pencil sketch now, if you wanted, and when a slot opens up, I can finish it with ink!
> 
> I so much love doing art, and I am so grateful there is such a community here who's willing to celebrate the creative hearts of each other



;v; i dont know what i want yet so ill have to get back to you!! my mind is kinda swimming with all the stuff i have to do rn so ill def get back to you on it ok <333 im so in love with it, it reminds me a lot of winnie the pooh (im not sure if thats good or bad gsld)
but your art is gr9 bb


----------



## pengutango (Apr 18, 2014)

OMG! I love it!! Thanks so much for doing it! TOTALLY worth the wait!! <33


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 18, 2014)

pengutango said:


> OMG! I love it!! Thanks so much for doing it! TOTALLY worth the wait!! <33



ty ty ty   

Glad it was worth that delay


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 18, 2014)

Sure! Can't wait to see it ^^


----------



## NaraFlower (Apr 18, 2014)

I love it! Thank you!
Made me miss Gaston even more.


----------



## Joonbug (Apr 18, 2014)

So we can just leave an idea here and maybe? Is it okay to do that even if I will probably stalk for a slot? n.n' And if I've already have gotten one? I got the idea from head canons of villagers and something's they said about Whitney doing jiu jitsu and her reactions to my mayors bandages, that when my mayor was little and Whitney and Wolfgang were pups, that she would have decided to get strong and protect them. If you ever want to doodle it, he has droopy eyes, the bandaids, and a bandana. Sorry for being a dork here n.n'


----------



## smashedfly (Apr 18, 2014)

Wow these are so cool! They remind me of stuff like Gorey, and others.


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 18, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> So we can just leave an idea here and maybe? Is it okay to do that even if I will probably stalk for a slot? n.n' And if I've already have gotten one? I got the idea from head canons of villagers and something's they said about Whitney doing jiu jitsu and her reactions to my mayors bandages, that when my mayor was little and Whitney and Wolfgang were pups, that she would have decided to get strong and protect them. If you ever want to doodle it, he has droopy eyes, the bandaids, and a bandana. Sorry for being a dork here n.n'



Yes, I can try to come up with a study for that  I'll let you know if I come up with anything!


----------



## ~Mae~ (Apr 18, 2014)

I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it

thank you soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much!!!!!!


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 27, 2014)

Okay guyzzzzz   

So, I'm throwing out an idea for a collective project. I think it could be a lot of fun! And I'd love to see it evolve further! So there it is. Creating our own version of the adventures our villagers go on in the void. Please do tell me if you'd want to participate  [I'm so excited, I'll probably still work on it even if I'm by myself, but it gets 10,000x better if other people are involved  ]

And I got a chance to work on Sir Takoya's rough sketch request for the three legendary villagers  Yaaaaay!


----------



## Yundai (Apr 27, 2014)

omg that sounds like a lovely idea <3 i'd totes love to hope in on the project :3


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 27, 2014)

Yundai said:


> omg that sounds like a lovely idea <3 i'd totes love to hope in on the project :3



Oooooh yaaaaaaay!!! 

I'm still trying to figure out what is the best way to do it. I'm thinking a thread fully dedicated to it where people can just post when they've got something/anything, and it it ets too crazy, maybe external links...? I dunno!

What would it be called? Void Town? The Void? Blank Data? Hmmmmm....! So many thinkings!


----------



## Yundai (Apr 27, 2014)

perhaps "Into the void" and like the banner can be a few villagers holding hands together going to the void together OMG i can totally see that

Edit: Or perhaps "A Journey into the void" or something like that XP


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 27, 2014)

Yundai said:


> perhaps "Into the void" and like the banner can be a few villagers holding hands together going to the void together OMG i can totally see that



Lol, that's the opposite of my avatar and sig, haha! And yeah! It needs a logo, too! Holding hands in the void - that's perfect!


----------



## Yundai (Apr 27, 2014)

o yea LOL omg awk sorry about that literally slipped out of my mind


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 27, 2014)

Haha, no, we can just blame it on your subconscious! Plus your subconscious had good ideas, so it works


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 27, 2014)

I think this colab is a fantastic idea <3 those poor villagers that get sent to the void, I had to send so many there from my cycling town


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 27, 2014)

That sounds really interesting omg (and that sweater one was really cute ok)

Let me know if there's anything you need help with : D

Also I feel like the void is some evil force or something that comes and swoops the villagers away since their whole houses just disappear at 6am LOL


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 27, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Also I feel like the void is some evil force or something that comes and swoops the villagers away since their whole houses just disappear at 6am LOL



This makes me imagine a tornado coming and sweeping away an entire house—with the villager inside of course. Or like some strange portal is inside their house and once it's 6am the portal is at it's peak and sucks them along with their house into the void.


----------



## Yundai (Apr 27, 2014)

MindlessPatch said:


> This makes me imagine a tornado coming and sweeping away an entire house—with the villager inside of course. Or like some strange portal is inside their house and once it's 6am the portal is at it's peak and sucks them along with their house into the void.



:O omg or perhaps a special character comes in and picks them up like a grim reaper


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 27, 2014)

Yeeeeeee, yes guys! This is what I love, how everyone has their own imagination and creativity!!!

I imagined the trains as being important. They're stuck in this dark and gloomy place, and the trains are symbols of their entrapment and their rescue. They have to catch a train if they ever want to leave, which is why villagers just show up into your town after you've been riding the trains! But some of them have been there so long, they've turned wild and don't want to leave! And if one of them is sick, the others have to race to help them catch a train!

I wonder how the void as a physical presence would manifest itself, as a world and a captor?


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 27, 2014)

*WELCOME TO THE VOID​*_

Welcome to the land where the trains don’t stop, and the music doesn’t play, and the rules have disappeared; where the weeds grow rampant, and the rocks become mountains, and the animals aren’t so cultured anymore; the land is dark, the land is afraid, and the land is wild.

This is The Void. Everyone and everything you know has disappeared here. Pitfalls that were discarded, villagers with no place to go, paths trampled on. This is where it all ends up. No doubt you wondered where Re-Tail stored its trash heaps, or where your path was deleted into, or what happened to your villager who disappeared.

You found it.

It’s here.

And now you’re here, too.

Everyone who comes here is different. I’ve seen a thousand different people with a thousand different gleams in their eyes. They chose how to make their way out here. So will you.

I recommend you run, or get real good at hiding, until you figure it out. The Void doesn’t wait. The Void will do its best to rob you of everything that you are. That its job. To delete the unwanted data.

And The Void will do its best to destroy you.

Fall by a tiger who was once your friend. Become lost in an eternal bamboo forest. Sink into a black cosmos that starts in your soul.

But you’ll figure it out.

I’ve seen it before.

I’ve seen people run. I’ve seen people hide. I’ve seen them grow wild and untamed here in this black jungle. I’ve seen them barely survive. I’ve even seen them fall.

And occasionally,

I’ve seen them live.

So tell me.
_

*What's your story?​*



---------------------------------------------​
I was brainstorming this morning, and I'm adding this text as a sort of mood-setter. How's it feel? Yes, no, maybe so? Any edits anyone wants to suggest? I would want to add pictures to any introduction we do, but I figured I'd write up a text introduction just to see how we felt about the basic premise. Does anyone want to build stories off of this?


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 27, 2014)

What if Rover was like the 'grim reaper' or in other words the person who ensured all voided villagers got on the train? Or perhaps because his personality is quite cheerful he tries to help the sick characters enter other towns. He is the one you see on the train so perhaps he rides the train waiting for voided villagers to board and then he attempts to help them?

Edit: So perhaps he operates the void or he was one of the first voided villagers who stayed in it for too long and now can't leave.

Edit: oh my gosh quickly read that introduction. And that is gold! Amazing! I'm about to leave for school but I managed to read it and gosh that's a good introduction.


----------



## Yundai (Apr 27, 2014)

MindlessPatch said:


> What if Rover was like the 'grim reaper' or in other words the person who ensured all voided villagers got on the train? Or perhaps because his personality is quite cheerful he tries to help the sick characters enter other towns. He is the one you see on the train so perhaps he rides the train waiting for voided villagers to board and then he attempts to help them?



omg i can totally see that!! he can be the figure in a black hoodie and all you just see is his piercing glowing red eyes and his smile


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 27, 2014)

MindlessPatch said:


> What if Rover was like the 'grim reaper' or in other words the person who ensured all voided villagers got on the train? Or perhaps because his personality is quite cheerful he tries to help the sick characters enter other towns. He is the one you see on the train so perhaps he rides the train waiting for voided villagers to board and then he attempts to help them?
> 
> Edit: So perhaps he operates the void or he was one of the first voided villagers who stayed in it for too long and now can't leave.
> 
> Edit: oh my gosh quickly read that introduction. And that is gold! Amazing! I'm about to leave for school but I managed to read it and gosh that's a good introduction.



Ooooh, okay, I love that! And what about Porter? There is a theory that Porter used to be a villager in one of the original series. Maybe he and Rover got stuck between the two sides, and now they're the connection between the two worlds. I can't decide if I want them to be good or bad though! Because they seem so nice 

Or if there are two evil twins, and the villagers don't know which one they're going to get? Maybe that's a little out there.

I'm definitely going to make a story and put them in it.

Also, does anyone have any suggestions for how to structure the collective cache of the Void? Just one big thread? People can just post? (Idea: it might be fun to have a theme each week/month/season - like, how Rover became part of the Void, or something like that) I'm not sure how to organize things. If no one has any suggestions, I'll just do it, but it might be messy!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 27, 2014)

This is all an amazing idea guys and I love the intro Jesusfreakette! I can image it all right now! The villagers entering the void filled with darkness, loneliness, the struggle to survive where nothing exists, time is frozen and like you said, not music and no rules! And yes Rover and Porter could be working aside with each other XD

I'm really looking forward to this


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 27, 2014)

HOKAY. So I got excited.

And instead of doing my work, I wanted to play around with this Void idea. I figured, "Hey, we're trying to figure out what we're going to do, what's it's going to look like... HOLY SMOKES WHAT IF I MADE AN ACTUAL SAMPLE PIECE THAT SOUNDS MORE FUN THAN BORING THINGS."

So I made an introduction to a story for this Void idea about my newest villager, Timbra, who me and her owner literally saved right out of the Void this weekend. And I did sketches and words and I promise to stop spam-posting. If I ever learned self-control. I'm posting this to serve as an example right now of my vision for ONE example of how we could do it. Just post things like this in a thread like one. Do we want to have things like this? Do we want to have serials, and have little things like this go on? Would it be a good idea to limit people aka myself so that we don't spam post all the time with ridiculous ideas and half-baked schemes? Is this actually a good idea, or am I just excited in the moment?

Additionally, I'll probably make a real thread for this Void thing in a few days. I just want to make sure everyone is able let their opinion be heard before I do anything crazy. So. Please, I would really really really love to hear any and all opinions, ideas, or maybe you got excited like me and built an introduction to a story. Just let me know so I can figure out what is going down.





*[MY NAME IS TIMBRA]*
_001 -- Introduction Chapter_​


	I didn’t mean to leave.

	The Darkness came to my door, and it told me to start packing. You’ve probably never heard of the Darkness. Why would you? I never had. It’s only seen when it comes. When it looms over your future. Sinks into your heart. Beckons you to come.

	You’re probably wondering why I obeyed The Darkness. I did try to argue with it. But it has no ears to hear with. It wouldn’t listen. It just kept commanding I start packing.

	So I started packing. 

	I knew that someone would come for me. I knew exactly who would come for me. They would hold my hand, look me in the eyes, and tell me never to leave. And not even the Darkness could argue with that.

	So I kept packing. I might have been afraid, but I knew the Darkness would never have me.

	And the days slipped by.

	Those days were strange. Nothing is so terrifying as knowing your world is falling apart, but I was filled with oppositional hope. I was certain, but everything stood on shaky ground. I would not be had, my friend was coming for me, and I would march out of my house triumphant. My day would come, and The Darkness would not be in it.

	I did not know then that something was wrong. My friend had gotten lost, mixed up in time and dates, and had disappeared with a blink. He would return, but not in time for my day. My day would come, and I would be alone.

​
	And still I waited.

	As the hours crept by from morning to dusk, I became more and more aware that I would not be rescued. That I was alone in this, and I was not going to be enough.

	The Darkness was coming.

	It was already here! It had packed away everything I owned, by my own hands, and I could feel it worming into my life and soul, ready to begin its takeover.

	I cannot remember which hour fear shattered my delusion, but I do remember it was dark outside my window, and I knew that I was going to disappear. I couldn’t be sure what was going to happen. I’d never disappeared before, or been claimed by The Darkness, or been deleted before. I wondered if someone would come and snatch me away, or if a great black wave would drown me out, or if I would just… disappear.

	As my fear fed me a thousand thoughts, and I worried and wondered, with no answers and not even sure of the questions, I became aware of one thing. I decided on one truth.

	The Darkness would not have me.

	I might disappear, or be carried away by a black hawk, or arrive on a train that never went anywhere.

	But never could The Darkness have me. I would stand in the midst of any destruction it threw at me, and swear to it that I would always, always, be me, from my little home next to the orchard, and I would never forget that.

	It was such a feeble thought. But when you look up at your house and realize that the shadows are darker 
than usual, it might seem a better comfort than you ever realized. There was nothing else I could do but tell the Darkness it could not win.

	If someone heard my thoughts in that little, dark house, they never said it. I felt so alone.

​
	And the hours crept by. You never realize how long the night is, till you stay awake and watch the minutes creep. But it’s hours and hours of just darkness and waiting for the sun to come up. Two oppositional thoughts.

	And at last dawn came.

	The terror that filled my soul when I realized I could see light in the sky, and I knew my hour was nearly upon me. My day was nearly done.

	And my day would not be a victorious.

	I wish I could tell you some poignant truth I realized in those moments, or that I stood upright and watched the enemy come and bravely faced it, or even that I just went out screaming and kicking, with a blaze of passionate glory.

	But instead, I closed my eyes and hid among my boxes and cried.

	I could hear the minutes creeping by.

	5:52.

	5:53.

	5:54.

	It was a mockery of how helpless I was. I could do nothing. I could nothing but wait as my life burned.

	5:55.

	The worst imaginable catastrophe was upon me. All the fear and terror that had been my watchguardians throughout my life were now ringing with panic so loud I was deaf. Second after second burned away in mockery of the little sheep with her eyes closed.

	5:56.

	I held my clock tighter and shoved my eyes closed even more.

	5:57.

	The Darkness would not have me. No matter what happened, I was me, and I was from my little house next to the orchard, and I was the sheep crying with her eyes closed. It would not take that from me.

	5:58.

	Wasn’t there supposed to be a moment, when you’re freezing to death, when suddenly you feel warm and glad again?

	5:59.

        I didn't hear 6:00.


	That was my day. The day I lost everything. And while I can say that this was the quietest catastrophe I’ve ever known, and those hours are agony I cannot ever wash from my memory, this day is only an introduction.

	That was the day I entered The Void.


        But this is the story of how I escaped.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 27, 2014)

GOD THAT'S GOOD IF THAT WAS A BOOK I WOULD SCREAM AT MY MOM TO BUY ME ONE JESUS THIS IS A GOOD IDEA YEA

And maybe do like [001-Timbra] ? idk it kinda looks cool hehe

You should do your work though U:< lol


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 27, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> GOD THAT'S GOOD IF THAT WAS A BOOK I WOULD SCREAM AT MY MOM TO BUY ME ONE JESUS THIS IS A GOOD IDEA YEA
> 
> And maybe do like [001-Timbra] ? idk it kinda looks cool hehe
> 
> You should do your work though U:< lol



Thanks!!! I made it in, like, 2 hours and I'm kind of crazy-sauce right now from working all weekend and not eating enough vegetables!

And I know I should do work!  But sometimes I just get excited!!

EDIT: Oh! And a numeral system could be a really good idea! Thanks!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 28, 2014)

OMFG THAT IS AMAZING!!! I don't usually read books but if this was one, I would definitely buy it OMG! I literally got sucked into the story, it was so deep >w< I love how you've described everything in Timbra's perspective perfectly! And that countdown from the clock too omg, it would be soooo scary in the villager's perspective especially Timbra's! 

I really do hope you continue with it! It's such a cliff hanger, I would really love to see what happens next ^^ I can image it now! All of those poor villagers that went to the void >.< I can imagine a lot of Kangaroos and Anteater villagers there (since they are so unpopular) ;_;

But seriously, keep up the good work x3 Ah so exciting!!!


----------



## Titi (Apr 28, 2014)

Really love your work. <3
It's so touching and sweet, reminds me of many children book I own and cherish.


----------



## KaptenK (Apr 28, 2014)

This is really amazing! Keep up the good work c:


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks guys!

I guess if nobody objects to just thought-blurge-posting, we can do it like that! A numeral system is a great idea. Balancing long serials like that with some kind of table of contents on the front page might be good - like listing which page number each chapter can be found. Possibly possibly creating external links. I dunno. And we'll probably definitely have to limit people like myself to just posting every few days... maybe proof reading, there are plenty of errors in my stuff when I just thought blurge. And if nobody else offers any more thoughts, I'll just start the thread with this kind of system soon!

Also, we need more funny stuff. All my work has been so cerebral lately. We need balance with some funny stuff.


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Sep 19, 2014)

Woaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

I'm resurrecting this thread! .......5 months later........!

Anyways, I'm back to taking commissions  I like playing this game, and it's perfect for when I need to keep doing art but I run out of steam!


----------



## asuka (Sep 19, 2014)

I'd love to make a request ^^; they're scenes from evangelion..my favorite scenes personally. If they're too difficult/you don't want to do them, that's okie 



Spoiler









"I want to help you Asuka, and I want to stay with you, but I don't know what to do."



























OR this scene..which is immediately followed by the one above.



Spoiler


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Sep 19, 2014)

asuka said:


> I'd love to make a request ^^; they're scenes from evangelion..my favorite scenes personally. If they're too difficult/you don't want to do them, that's okie




Ooooooh, I've never tried to do a redraw / summary for a show I've never watched before...! That sounds really hard but like a really interesting challenge, I'm gonna try it


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 19, 2014)

Hey! I just want to say I love some of your stuff. 

I don't know if you are doing anymore requests but I was wondering if you could draw something for me.

So Annalise move out of my town without telling me, and I was (and still am) heartbroken. Could you possibly do someone like with words like "I will miss you forever" or something like that?


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Sep 19, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Hey! I just want to say I love some of your stuff.
> 
> I don't know if you are doing anymore requests but I was wondering if you could draw something for me.
> 
> So Annalise move out of my town without telling me, and I was (and still am) heartbroken. Could you possibly do someone like with words like "I will miss you forever" or something like that?



Awwwww! I'd love to give that a try! You want me to play around with the words but still convey that same idea, like change it into, "I will love you forever" or "I'll come back for you" or something like that?


Also, for Asuka, I think I came up with a good scene! It was tricky business, but I think I've got it  I told myself not to, but I wanna ink it now, so, uh, might be a little slow


----------



## asuka (Sep 19, 2014)

Jesusfreakette said:


> Awwwww! I'd love to give that a try! You want me to play around with the words but still convey that same idea, like change it into, "I will love you forever" or "I'll come back for you" or something like that?
> 
> 
> Also, for Asuka, I think I came up with a good scene! It was tricky business, but I think I've got it  I told myself not to, but I wanna ink it now, so, uh, might be a little slow



Aah yey awesome! ^_^ Can't wait to see how it turns out. <3


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 19, 2014)

Jesusfreakette said:


> Awwwww! I'd love to give that a try! You want me to play around with the words but still convey that same idea, like change it into, "I will love you forever" or "I'll come back for you" or something like that?


Yes please, whatever you think sounds best.  Thank you so much!


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Sep 19, 2014)

Here's Asuka 


Spoiler






I can still edit the text if you think I missed it! I couldn't decide if I'd reached to far with that phrase, or if I should have stayed closer to the dialogue


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Sep 20, 2014)

And here's Annalise 


Spoiler







I did similar layouts for the both of them, because I wanted to see if I could communicate different feelings and styles but with very similar layouts! I think they both turned out pretty well


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Sep 20, 2014)

Anybody want to try?


----------



## Aradai (Sep 20, 2014)

I've got a little idea!~
I remember in my town, I gave Pippy an one-ball tee as a gift, but then the new fashion craze spread to Olivia, then Bones, and finally Gayle. They wore it for weeks, and it surely was an event, as it made me hate the shirt, aha. 
Could you possibly work with the words "If you can't beat 'em, join em!" into it? Thank you so much!


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Sep 20, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> I've got a little idea!~
> I remember in my town, I gave Pippy an one-ball tee as a gift, but then the new fashion craze spread to Olivia, then Bones, and finally Gayle. They wore it for weeks, and it surely was an event, as it made me hate the shirt, aha.
> Could you possibly work with the words "If you can't beat 'em, join em!" into it? Thank you so much!



Oooooh, ya, haha, that sounds funny


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Sep 20, 2014)

I'll be home and available later, so I could take another request or two if someone would like me to work on more


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Sep 20, 2014)

Ta-da!  Here's the gang!



Spoiler


----------



## Aradai (Sep 20, 2014)

Jesusfreakette said:


> Ta-da!  Here's the gang!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww, that so adorable! I like the little mayor at the end that just shrugs, haha.
Thanks, it's really cute!


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Sep 20, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Aww, that so adorable! I like the little mayor at the end that just shrugs, haha.
> Thanks, it's really cute!



Thank you! I think it'd look a lot more interesting with color, so I'd want to color it in the next time I'm around a Wacom  And fix a few of those stray lines...!


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Sep 20, 2014)

Okay I'd love to draw something for someone at some point with something and make it into something...!


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Sep 21, 2014)

Okay this is probably the last title! I kept playing around with it, but I think I'll just leave it as this for a while 

Anyways, bump!


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 21, 2014)

So may I ask, Are you only focused on Animal Crossing related stuff?


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Sep 21, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> So may I ask, Are you only focused on Animal Crossing related stuff?



Nope! That's just what most people ask me to do, since this is an AC site


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 21, 2014)

Well I was wondering if you'd be willing to tackle something Earthbound related if that's the case then c:


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Sep 21, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Well I was wondering if you'd be willing to tackle something Earthbound related if that's the case then c:



I have actually just recently done some Earthbound work in Maya Autodesk, so that seems perfect to try it here  what were you thinking?


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 21, 2014)

I was thinking of something to do with Ness, thing is, I can't really think of much since I actually have yet to play Earthbound but have had experience with him in the Smash Brothers games.

So the creative freedom is all yours, I'm not much to ask but if you could draw him with his Mr.Saturn shirt colors from Smash Brothers Brawl/Smash 4 and in your Water Color or Markers & Digital style, that'd be ace!


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Sep 21, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> I was thinking of something to do with Ness, thing is, I can't really think of much since I actually have yet to play Earthbound but have had experience with him in the Smash Brothers games.
> 
> So the creative freedom is all yours, I'm not much to ask but if you could draw him with his Mr.Saturn shirt colors from Smash Brothers Brawl/Smash 4 and in your Water Color or Markers & Digital style, that'd be ace!



Haha, sure, so color! I'll be a good bit slower, since I have to wait till I have access to those materials, which is only about once or twice a week 

I'll try to brainstorm a fun scene for Ness to Smash around in! Hm, something with SSB would be tricky, since there's not always a strong story..., or EB but I've never played...? *thinking*


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 21, 2014)

Jesusfreakette said:


> Haha, sure, so color! I'll be a good bit slower, since I have to wait till I have access to those materials, which is only about once or twice a week
> 
> I'll try to brainstorm a fun scene for Ness to Smash around in! Hm, something with SSB would be tricky, since there's not always a strong story..., or EB but I've never played...? *thinking*


That's fine! I've waited for art longer and that's paying for it >w<

I'll try to research about Earthbound, maybe find a good scene or something, Or even if it's just Ness charging up one of his PK attacks.


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Sep 21, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> That's fine! I've waited for art longer and that's paying for it >w<
> 
> I'll try to research about Earthbound, maybe find a good scene or something, Or even if it's just Ness charging up one of his PK attacks.



Haha, great, thanks! I know of one really awesome scene, cause I have a friend who's an EB fanatic, but I have no idea how to do it! I'll just have to ask her


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 21, 2014)

By all means c:

Hope you have fun drawing it and I can't wait to see it c:


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Sep 21, 2014)

Bump~~


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 21, 2014)

*o* Your art is amazing!!  I would greatly appreciate if you could draw my OC's! ^_^ Click here for refs.
Feel free to draw them in any scene you want! Thank you~ <3


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Sep 21, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> *o* Your art is amazing!!  I would greatly appreciate if you could draw my OC's! ^_^ Click here for refs.
> Feel free to draw them in any scene you want! Thank you~ <3



Aw! Thank you!! Is there any other character info you'd want me to know before I start? I wouldn't want to get something wrong about their bio or homes or anything


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Sep 21, 2014)

Sofi! 



Spoiler


----------



## Noodles_ (Sep 21, 2014)

Wow, your art is fantastic!


Some of them really made me sad.


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Sep 21, 2014)

Noodles_ said:


> Wow, your art is fantastic!
> 
> 
> Some of them really made me sad.



Awwwww, I'm sorry I made you sad ! The one that always get me is Gaston, geez. All my feels for my villagers! Or Marshal and Apple. But I'm glad you enjoyed the art nonetheless, thank you for saying so


----------



## Alvery (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi! Would you mind drawing real people? it's something for a friend


----------



## Noodles_ (Sep 22, 2014)

Jesusfreakette said:


> Awwwww, I'm sorry I made you sad ! The one that always get me is Gaston, geez. All my feels for my villagers! Or Marshal and Apple. But I'm glad you enjoyed the art nonetheless, thank you for saying so




No need to be sorry! That's honestly a good thing that a drawing can have an effect on people! 
I get really attached my villager so I can relate! Some of my villagers in my town, I've had for about a year and I will never let them go. ^_^

But keep up the fantastic work! I can't wait to see more drawings from you!


(You should totally make a book!)


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Sep 22, 2014)

Alvery said:


> Hi! Would you mind drawing real people? it's something for a friend



I could definitely try ! I don't do photo realism unless I have to, but I gesture with pictures all the time! What people and scene were you thinking?


----------



## Alvery (Sep 22, 2014)

No, it doesn't have to be realistic  



Spoiler: request c:



Would you mind drawing Taylor Swift and her cats, Meredith and Olivia? Preferably her hugging them or something similar  You can find pictures of them by googling xP Feel free to draw them in whatever style you want! Though, could you colour it?


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Sep 22, 2014)

Noodles_ said:


> No need to be sorry! That's honestly a good thing that a drawing can have an effect on people!
> I get really attached my villager so I can relate! Some of my villagers in my town, I've had for about a year and I will never let them go. ^_^
> 
> But keep up the fantastic work! I can't wait to see more drawings from you!
> ...



Thank you so much!! It's been such a blast practicing and learning so much in the past year! I plan on making a career in storytelling, so hopefully you'll see my work out there one day 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alvery said:


> No, it doesn't have to be realistic
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



You're adorable!!!!



Yes I can try to do her with her cats  Color I'm slower to get done, as I mentioned, cause I don't have access to much besides pencils and pens most of the time! But I can put it on my to-do list for the next time I'm around a Wacom, or am somewhere I can watercolor  (I was banned from it in my house, my roommates disapprove of the colored stains I drip everywhere  )


----------



## Alvery (Sep 22, 2014)

Jesusfreakette said:


> Thank you so much!! It's been such a blast practicing and learning so much in the past year! I plan on making a career in storytelling, so hopefully you'll see my work out there one day
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



That would be great, thank you! 

Oh, and I've read your short story about the void  It's was really amazing! Your writing is so engaging, and you can really bring across what you're trying to convey! Like, you can really feel how Timbra's hope of someone coming to save her disappearing bit by bit, and it's heartbreaking. I think you really have great potential as a writer and artist :3


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Sep 22, 2014)

Alvery said:


> That would be great, thank you!
> 
> Oh, and I've read your short story about the void  It's was really amazing! Your writing is so engaging, and you can really bring across what you're trying to convey! Like, you can really feel how Timbra's hope of someone coming to save her disappearing bit by bit, and it's heartbreaking. I think you really have great potential as a writer and artist :3



Thank you!! That is so encouraging ! I am hopeful that one day I'll be able to bear much fruit from my practice


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 22, 2014)

That's BEAUTIFUL! <3 THANK YOU!


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Sep 22, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> That's BEAUTIFUL! <3 THANK YOU!



You're so welcome, I'm glad you enjoyed it!!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 22, 2014)

Jesusfreakette said:


> And here's Annalise
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Thank you so much!\


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Sep 23, 2014)

Bump~~


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm feeling like doing some pencil work! Anybody want some pencil work?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 24, 2014)

Heya! Could you do a scene of Roald running on the beach?

- - - Post Merge - - -

With him saying '98 more...'


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Sep 24, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Heya! Could you do a scene of Roald running on the beach?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> With him saying '98 more...'



Haha, yes, him working out on the beach! I'm gonna start working on perspective and angles, so I'll try to make it interesting 

(Also, sorry for my delay, I fell asleep  )


----------

